# Would a Milanese work on my Hamilton Intra-matic?



## murrellington (Feb 2, 2015)

I've seen some pictures of the black Tissot visodate with the milanese and thought it looked pretty awesome. I already have a white visodate so I didn't want another. I just got the 38mm Hamilton Intra matic but could not find any pictures of one with a milanese. Do you guys think it would like fine?

Also, recommend a nice bracelet for me. I really like the look of this:


----------



## murrellington (Feb 2, 2015)

I'm wondering if it wouldn't look as good on the intra-matic because it is a more vintage style. Anyway, it looks like hadley roma makes a nice one for about $30


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

It would work, but not just any mesh. Check out Staib, and or Vollmer. 


Time is an invention...


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

There are people that have done it. It looks fantastic! Try it out 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

With the clean Hamilton dial, a nice mesh would look great IMHO.


----------



## spoonman (Dec 14, 2016)

I put the silver dialed intra-matic on this milanese and I think it really works!


----------



## Jonathan T (Oct 28, 2020)

I love Milanese straps and think it would work well here IMHO


----------



## Fahoo Forays (Feb 12, 2021)

I assume you have the black dial version. Since your thread title is a question, I'll answer. I'd still use leather.


----------



## spoonman (Dec 14, 2016)

I took the leather strap off the silver-dialed version and put it on the black dial. I think it looks stunning!!


----------

